# What should my brick and mortar storefront window say?



## salisha (Jun 23, 2007)

Hello fellow tshirt peeps! I recently opened a store and I'm working on the storefront window. I have placed samples and sizes of what I do in the display but I don't know what the actual window should say. I'm planning on cutting vinyl in reverse so kids can't pick it off. I already have the hours of operation on the door with the logo of the business. I don't want it to be too cluttered or write anything that can be dated..if that makes any sense.


----------



## XYLisa (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: What should my window say?*

We put the name of our business and briefly what we do....signs, screen printing or whatever and our hours. Hope this helps.


----------



## salisha (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: What should my window say?*

Thank you.. I think i'm just going to put "Designs your own! Done while you wait!"
along the top and "Order 1 to 100. Much more in store!" Along the bottom.
Any thoughts?


----------



## maddog9022 (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: What should my window say?*

phone number

website

sometimes people dont all ways have time to come in but you can get them to call or go to your website.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: What should my window say?*

also one thing to think about.. is to make sure your window is not tinted..If it is the vinyl will not look right done on the inside. Most lettering jobs we do on the outside of the glass Our shop windows have loads of vinyl and has been up 6-7 years.. with no one picking it off or it fallling off.. and we do have grafetti-ers in the area.. that paint on our windows and have actually scratched our windows.. and the vinyl is still there going strong..


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: What should my birck and mortal storefront window say?*



> Hello fellow tshirt peeps! I recently opened a store and I'm working on the storefront window.


What exactly is your business?


----------



## salisha (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: What should my window say?*



maddog9022 said:


> phone number
> 
> website
> 
> sometimes people dont all ways have time to come in but you can get them to call or go to your website.


Hello, That info is already on the sign board located above the window. Maybe I should post a couple pics..There we go..the Pick of the window is from the inside obviously..lol NOw I can't decide the color of the vinyl. I want it to be one of the logo colors. Red teal white..black is too dark I think. My husband thinks I should go with the etched glass looking vinyl.


----------



## Fresh Mode (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: What should my brick and mortal storefront window say?*

Etched glass vinyl is nice but will it stand out enough?


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: What should my window say?*



salisha said:


> Hello, That info is already on the sign board located above the window. Maybe I should post a couple pics..There we go..the Pick of the window is from the inside obviously..lol NOw I can't decide the color of the vinyl. I want it to be one of the logo colors. Red teal white..black is too dark I think. My husband thinks I should go with the etched glass looking vinyl.


 
red and teall dont work well as a rule for window vinyl lettering.. They are too dark and certain times of the day they will not be visible.. (believe me i do this as a living),,
for the maximum exposure and visiblity go with white.. ..or you can do another color and outline with white.. or white outlined with another color..

The etched glass is very cool looking but not very readable for store front signage Is best used for decoration..


----------



## salisha (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: What should my brick and mortal storefront window say?*

THank you guys..I will go with white. I'll post a pic when I'm done. OH and I'm going to put the lettering on the outside and hope for the best. I guess kids these days have better things to do than pick at my window...Or at least I hope they do!


----------



## Cousty (Jun 19, 2007)

The etched glass does not stand out, but it's an awesome effect. We used it on our door for logos and decoration, but not pertinant information. Good luck with your design!


----------

